# Domestic Cat and Mt Lion...friends?



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

http://photos.denverpost.com/mediacente ... s-out-cat/


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool pictures. I'm not sure I'd be all that excited about my kids playing in the backyard after that. But cool pictures.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW.... an awesome encounter indeed.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

That is neat but kind of freaky. I think if that was my home i would want them removed by the fish and game......or else there might be some ballons poppin if ya know what i mean!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, very cool, but not something I want to see in my backyard...

Body language of big cat does not indicate intentions were friendly...
House cat looks oblivious...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I bet it was lunch time.


----------

